# B-29 Frozen in Time



## sunny91 (Jun 11, 2009)

Travel on a perilous mission to repair and refly a rare B-29 bomber stranded on a Greenland icecap for almost 50 years.Gleaming like a jewel this well preserved bomber from World War II rests on the Arctic tundra where it was abandoned when it crash landed in 1947

download all files (15) and extract with WINRAR or other program.

part-4 was added.  alldone..

Great Story.

Sunny


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

Saw that Nova Special several times. Removed the rest of my post as not to give away the ending to anyone else


----------



## sunny91 (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you think somebody will be interesting by this story?

Sunny


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Buck.. you gave away the ending!


.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 11, 2009)

My apologies, wasn't thinking when I posted earlier. I removed my remarks as not to make anyone else angry and give away the ending.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good Man!..

I've seen it too... It pissed me off

but It's worth watching!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 11, 2009)

Got it on video....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 11, 2009)

I knew the ending already. But it's still a very interesting story.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 11, 2009)

I remember when this first aired on NOVA. Great story, but sad.

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 11, 2009)

....now I'm kinda scared to watch these!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2009)

I work for Al Hansen and known him for a number of years.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 11, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> ....now I'm kinda scared to watch these!



It's worth watching RA.

TO


----------



## alpino1977 (Jun 11, 2009)

part 4 mssing


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great movie. The dedication of this team is phenomenal. The drama of restoration under a time constraint, the rugged landscape, the weather, and the restoration are truly epic in tale.

Great post Sunny!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2009)

Holy crap I had forgotten about this!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 12, 2009)

I saw it on Nova a while back too.
I have to agree the ending stank but it is worth watching.


Wheelsup


----------

